# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Grand China Princess
Hotel Grand China Princess; letzter Besuch: 2005
Region: Zentral (China Town)
Stadt: Bangkok
Lage: Direkt an der Yaowarat, der Hauptstraße China Towns. Kurze Taxifahrt vom Hua Lampong entfernt. Taxis fahren ständig auf der Yaowarat.
Preise: (siehe Asiarooms, knapp 50 Euro)
Internet: http://www.asiarooms.com/thailand/bangk ... ncess.html
gebucht über asiarooms, Bezahlung über Kreditkarte online, Abwicklung mit Voucher;
Qualität: Service gut; Zimmerausstattung, Sauberkeit: gut; Badezimmer war etwas abgewohnt, wurde damals aber gerade renoviert. Frühstück: absolutes Superbuffet mit American Breakfast, täglich wechselnden thailändischen und chinesischen warmen Speisen, im Preis enthalten;
Zimmer zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit ruhig, von unserem recht hohen Stockwerk gute Aussicht (das Hotel hat insgesamt 24 oder so Stockwerke)
Pool liegt auch ziemlich hoch, ist aber etwas klein.
Eignung für die Familie: gut, preislich günstig, vor allem für Kategorie und Lage
Besonderheiten:
Parken: Mehrstöckige Tiefgarage, für Hotelgäste kostenlos.
Gesamturteil: etwas gehobeneres Hotel, (Kommentar zur Kleidung ist überflüssig, da hat kein Hotel bisher Probleme mit gehabt) Bedienung rundum, gute Lage. Wir waren zufrieden.

----------

Enrico, kannst du das mal bitte in die Kategorie "Bangkok City" verschieben. Habe ich leider erst hinterher gesehen, dass es die auch noch einzeln gibt.

----------

